# 11 days from Ottawa to FL



## PencilHead (Jan 19, 2010)

Got my bean order today from Hemp Depot.  Recieved my stealth message 11 days ago so I only had to stand out by the mailbox for 10 days.

Yee-frickin-haw.  C99 X Apollo 11 and BC Raodkill.  Next level, here I come.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice strains....glad you got your beans...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new beans.  Looking forward to seeing your grow.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats:yay:  *PH* on your new arrivals, now for that grow journal:farm:


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

those sound like exciting beans yay for you!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm really happy with my Joey Weed's plants... I was sort of nervous about tryig them because I had never heard of him, but I'm glad I did.  I'm sure you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 20, 2010)

You know, LF, this sport is so weird and full of surprises, who knows?  So far some of my best stuff was from "found" seeds.  If this stuff is even remotely related to the original Cindies, I'll be a happy boy.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

I was shocked at how sugar coated they got...way earlier than most from my experience...I mean the small leaves closest to the buds were just covered in crystals at week 2 of flower.  I'm in week 5 right now, and they seriousely look like they should be part of the "white" family.

I have grown AK47 before, and a friend of mine ran it for yrs, and I have never seen this sort of sugarcoating on a mature AK, let alone a 2 week old...lol.  So IMO it must be comeing from the C99 genetics...I mean these are just beautiful plants...if they smoke 1/2 as good as they look, I'll be running this for awhile.

Good Luck on the grow!  I'll be following along if you do a journal, because I am definately interested in that cross also...may just be one of my next purchases if it all works out right for you.

I don't know if your hybrid will act as mine, but it clearly showed sex at week 4 with pre-flowers around the 5th or 6th node.  All 10 of my beans were good from him to!  I ended up with 6 fems and 4 males


----------

